# Keyboard shortcuts



## DevDream (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it possible to create/change keyboadd shortcuts? 

I find double clicking hella annoying !


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you go into "System Preferences" then KEYBOARD, there is an area for Shortcuts. You can change some there but it depends on the shortcut.

Not sure what the keyboard has to do with Double clicking though?


----------

